# Non paiement salaire juillet 2022



## violine64 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je travaille depuis avril 2022 avec une maman solo. Je n'ai pas eu le paiement de mon salaire de juillet 2022. Le PE prétexte un piratage sur son compte bancaire. De plus PAJEMPLOI m'a informée via internet que le PE a cessé PAJEMPLOI PLUS mi juillet alors que le PE me dit que cela ne vient pas d'elle. Je n'ai plus l'enfant en accueil depuis le début du mois. Que dois-je faire ?  Une lettre simple de rappel du paiement dû ? Démissionner au retour de mes congés d'été ? Je ne sais même pas si le PE souhaite continuer l'accueil ? Merci d'avance de vos conseils.


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour déjà commencer par faire une lettre recommandée pour rappeler que le salaire de juillet est du rappeler les sommes dues avec la date de paiement inscrite au contrat. Informer que Pajemploi vous a informé de l'arrêt du service Pajemploi plus. Bien dire que si la dette n'est pas réglée rapidement vous irez aux prud'hommes et ne pas démissionner le contrat court toujours le salaire aussi !
Bon courage


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour


Oui faire un courrier à cette maman en lui rappelant ses devoirs en tant que employeur et ses engagements qu elle a prise en signant le contrat avec vous  et lui indiquer que si la situation est pas régler a t'elle date vous saisissez les prud homme . Par contre envoyé la lettre en recommandé.

Surtout ne démissionner pas sinon vos ARE vont être bloquer pour 4 mois . Tant que cette maman ne vous a pas fait parvenir une lettre de licenciement le contrat est toujours valide


----------



## isa19 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
comme les collègues LAR lui rappelant le non paiement du salaire à date, la désactivation de pajemploi+ et menace de saisine prudhom. Mise en demeure de payer dans les x Jours et à partir de là porte close le jour de l'arrivée (sans prévenir la veille) c'est un abandon de poste donc licenciement.
A voir l'avis des collègues.


----------



## LadyA. (10 Août 2022)

Comme les collègues 
Lui signaler en plus que vous previendrez les impôts et la caf,  ça peut lui faire peur...


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Août 2022)

Violine cette maman vous mène en bateau ! elle peut toujours demander de l'argent en attendant dans sa famille ... çà ne tient pas son histoire  de piratage "bobard" et puis pourquoi avoir arrêter pajemploi + c'est bizarre !!! faites comme les collègues vous ont dit et si elle revient comme si de rien n'était vous refusez l'enfant si le paiement n'a pas été fait entretemps ! courage ...


----------



## violine64 (10 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses et soutien.


----------



## Capri95 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
C'est de l'arnaque et rien d'autre ! comment peut-on mentir à ce point ? 
Cette maman arrête pajemploi+ ce n'est pas du au hasard.. elle veux vous la faire à l'envers ! 👎 
Lettre en AR lui rappelant ses devoirs d'employeur et menace de prud'hommes, vous pouvez faire la demande en référé, cela ira beaucoup plus vite !
Bon courage à vous !


----------



## lafeeclochette (10 Août 2022)

bonjour, bon courage pour les démarches et la patience, en espérant que cela se résolve rapidement.


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Août 2022)

Il y a quand même un truc qui n'est pas au point.
Pour activer PAJEMPLOI +, il faut que les 2 parties le demandent et soient d'accord.
C'est quand même fort que pour résilier PAJEMPLOI +, il n'y ait besoin que de la décision d'une des parties.


----------



## violine64 (11 Août 2022)

En effet j'ai donné mon accord pour avoir PAJEMBPLOI+ ; la maman m'a dit comme excuse que c'est PAJEMPLOI qui a cessé ce mode de paiement car elle a une dette de 106 euros auprès de leur service et elle affirme qu'elle n'a pas annulé PAJEMPLOI + et qu'elle n'a pas de dette !


----------



## liline17 (11 Août 2022)

Une de mes PE, a été radiée de pajemploi +, elle m'a dit il y a 3 mois, qu'elle avait été débité de son reste à charge, puis recréditée le lendemain, sans raison. 
Ensuite ils l'ont radiée en disant qu'elle avait une dette. 
Elle a eu du mal a les joindre et à lâché l'affaire. 
Depuis, elle me paie par virement, son salaire arrive plus rapidement sur mon compte. 
Je ne pense pas qu'elle m'ai menti


----------



## caninou (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
en général Pajemploi + est désactivé lorsqu' un PE a une dette de reste à charge non payé. Donc je pense que votre PE a bien une dette envers Pajemploi. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'en général Pajemploi préléve directement la reste à charge sur le compte bancaire des PE. Donc, soit elle a fait opposition au prélèvement, soit elle a  changé de banque sans leur signaler, sinon je ne vois pas comment elle peut avoir une dette.


----------



## isa19 (11 Août 2022)

bonjour,
"Conditions d’utilisation du service Pajemploi+​Pour respecter les conditions d’utilisation de ce service, le parent employeur doit :

déclarer son salarié entre le 25 du mois de la période d’emploi et le 5 du mois suivant ;
être à jour du paiement des sommes dues suite à des déclarations antérieures effectuées auprès de l'Urssaf service Pajemploi ;
si son salarié déclarée est un assistant maternel, vérifier que son agrément est en cours de validité sur la période d’emploi concernée. 
Si les conditions d’utilisation ne sont pas respectées, le parent employeur et le salarié ne pourront plus bénéficier du service Pajemploi+. Le parent employeur devra donc verser la rémunération directement au salarié.
Le parent employeur et le salarié peuvent, à tout moment, se désinscrire de ce service en se rendant sur leur espace personnel."


----------



## Griselda (11 Août 2022)

Hors de question de démissionner, ça te pénaliserait durant MINIMUM 4 mois auprès de POLEmploi.

Je ferais un courrier de mise en demeure en RAR lui rappelant son obligation de régler mon salaire une fois par mois à DATE FIXE, que sans un virement de sa part sous 48h j'engage une poursuite en référé au Prud'homme avec demande de dommage et interêt.

Perso, je ne lui dis pas (et encore moins je l'écris!), mais tant que mon salaire n'est pas sur mon compte je refuserais de lui ouvrir ma porte. Ce serait peut être un abandon de poste (une faute qu'elle devra acter si elle souhaite rompre le contrat pour cette raison) mais mon salaire restera due tant qu'elle n'entame pas de procédure de rupture.


----------



## Griselda (11 Août 2022)

En effet, PAJEmploi+ radie un PE s'il y a une dette, ce qui est bien logique. ceci étant dit, ce n'est pas ton problème, elle doit te verser alors elle même ton salaire entier, puis percevra sa CMG après déclaration de salaire. Si elle a des soucis financiers, elle s'en débrouille, elle trouve de l'argent pour te payer un point c'est tout. Si elle ne peut pas, le conseille à lui donner est de rompre le contrat au plus vite pour stopper l'hemorragie car tant qu'elle ne le fait pas elle doit te regler ta mensu MEME SI ELLE NE PORTE PLUS SON ENFANT! Rompre le contrat n'effacera pas sa dette ni envers toi, ni envers PAJEmploi et donc ne t'empechera pas de l'assigner au tribunal en référé (procédure rapide et gratuite).


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour a la lecture des réponses si cette maman n'est plus à Pajemploi + a cause d'une dette c'est peut être bien qu'elle n'est plus solvable alors pour avoir le salaire ce sera une galère ! 
Il faut absolument avoir une conversation avec elle savoir comment elle envisage la suite .pas de démission .je crois qu'en pareil cas Chantou avait conseillé d'aller au domicile de l'employeur. ??
Merci de nous dire la suite.


----------



## violine64 (29 Août 2022)

Bonsoir, J'ai adressé un courrier simple et un courrier recommandé. Je n'ai pas eu le reçu du recommandé, je suppose qu'elle n'a pas été chercher mon courrier. Depuis le 1er août pas de salaire et pas d'enfant. Retour de mes congés aucun paiement et aucun enfant ce lundi 29 aout 2022. J'attends le 6 septembre 2022, date à laquelle, elle promettait de régler mon salaire de juillet. Si rien je fais un second courrier lui demandant de me licencier et faire 1 échéancier de sa dette. Bonne soirée


----------



## Stina76 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème pas de versement de salaire en juillet soit disant pour compte bancaire bloquer, par contre des vacances, sorties et restaurants bien exposés sur les réseaux sociaux LOL. Depuis silence radio, mais j'ai cependant reçu une fiche de paye mais pas de virement alors qu'elle avait toujours passé par pajemploi+. Grâce à vos post ici j'ai vu que je pouvais demander pajemploi des informations je viens de leur faire un courriel. Lundi prochain je suis censé reprendre après congé avec sa petite et je ne sais pas quoi faire. Déjà si le 2 septembre pas de salaire elle aura un RAR mais hors de question que je demissionne je ne sais juste pas comment faire pour lundi si je suis obligé de prendre la petite en garde, sachant aussi que les planning arrivent parfois seulement le dimanche soir pour le lundi et qu'il n'y a plus aucun respect des horaires. Je suis donc cette conversation et vous remercie déjà pour les informations que j'y ai découvertes


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

"Stina pas de sous pas d'accueil" !!! ils ne manquent pas de souffle ils en ont pour les sorties mais pas pour leur ass mat "elle peut attendre !!!" c'est fou çà !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Août 2022)

STINA76
Tentez un coup de bluff, envoyez lui un petit sms en lui disant que le salaire de Juillet n'étant pas versé, la PMI vous conseille de ne pas accueillir l'enfant tant que tout n'aura pas été réglé.
Je l'imagine mal appeler la PMI pour vérifier... Vous la voyez les appeler pour leur dire : "mon ass mat me dit que vous lui avez dit que comme je ne lui ai pas encore payé son salaire de juillet elle ne doit pas prendre mon enfant"...


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

Stina76 il est urgent de rétablir les choses et ne pas hésiter à être franchement désagréable car si ça les encourage à rompre le contrat ce sera bon débarras!

1) Un contrat avec planning fournis n'est légalement possible que si c'est un temps plein c'est à dire 195h/mois payées qu'elles soient faites ou non car un Employeur n'a pas le droit d'engager la dispo d'un salarié potentiellement tout le temps sans le payer à temps plein. Si c'est un temps partiel un salarié doit pouvoir completer son salaire avec un autre contrat et donc pas avec un planning fournis au tout venant mais à minima un planning avec recurence claire établi dans le contrat.
Donc je commencerais par les informer de ceci car même si tu as accepté au départ un contrat ne sachant pas, eux, en tant qu'employeur restent légalement responsable de respecter la loi. Qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui mon planning par defaut est celui ci: et c'est toi qui l'établis.

2) Un salaire doit etre versé une fois par mois à date fixe. Dès lors qu'il y a retard de paiement tu as le droit de saisir les Prud'homme en référé qui est une procédure rapide et gratuite. Je n'attendrais pas un jour de plus pour lancer cette procédure. Je ne manquerais pas non plus d'avertir la CAF et les impôts de leur fraude car en déclarant un salaire versé ils touchent des aides alors qu'ils n'ont pas versé le salaire en question, c'est donc à minima une fausse déclaration.
Légalement, un juriste te dirait que non tu ne peux pas décider seule de ne pas accueillir l'enfant pour défaut de salaire. Qu'il faut alors respecter la procédure qui est un courrier de mise en demeurre de regler la dette en RAR puis aller au tribunal "sur le fond" pour demander une rupture au tort de l'employeur qui ne paie pas le salaire en apportant les preuves bien sur. Et tant que le tribunal n'a pas acté la rupture au tort tu serais tenue de continuer de travailler pour eux. Notons quand même que l'absence de salaire étant le seul cas de rupture où le salarié n'est pas tenu d'effectuer son préavis (encore heureux!). Le soucis étant que tant que ce n'est pas passé au tribunal pour valider la faute de l'employeur le POLEmploi estimera par défaut que c'est une démission si tu annonce (pire si tu l'écris) que tu refuse l'accueil.
La solution est sournoise mais de bonne guerre: ne pas ouvrir sa porte, c'est alors un abandon de poste qui certes est une faute mais mais une faute simple, pas une faute lourde. L'Employeur reste alors obligé de te verser tes salaires tant qu'il ne procède pas lui même à la rupture où il te devra aussi quand même ton solde de CP, ta régule, ta prime de rupture et devra cocher la case "licenciement ou retrait d'enfant" car s'il cochait la case "démission" alors tu pourrais porter plainte au tribunal aussi pour déclaration mensongère car une démission ne peut jamais se préjuger, elle doit être faite par écrit par le salarié. Ceci étant dit si le PE n'en n'a que faire, qu'il ne te porte plus l'enfant, qu'il ne te paie plus du tout, il te faudra bien l'obliger à te remettre tes papiers de fin de contrat comme l'attestation Employeur. S'il ne le fait pas, le tribunal le condamnera à regler sa dette mais aussi a des pénalités de retard. Attention il est bon de savoir que ce n'est pas pour autant le tribunal qui ira chercher l'argent sur le compte du PE. S'il refuse toujours de payer il te faudra alors engager un huissier, dont tu feras l'avance des frais (remboursé par le PE, s'il arrive un jour a l'obliger à payer). Donc ne pas ouvrir sa porte, sans dire qu'on démissionne, le plus gros risque c'est simplement d'arreter de travailler sans être payée!


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

En 20 ans je n'ai qu'une seule fois un PE qui a tenté de partir sans payer, je lui ai envoyé un courrier en RAR bien senti, lui mentionnant ses obligations et qu'il avait 48h pour me regler avant que je porte l'affaire devant le tribunal. J'ai reçu le recipissé du RAR à midi, à 14h le PE était là avec le chéquier. Pour ce qui est de l'accueil de l'enfant la question ne se posait pas car elle s'est permise de ne plus me la porter sans me prevenir et faisait "la morte" au téléphone.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Et oui griselda ! Moi.aussi une seule fois un mauvais payeur. Ma main n'a pas tremblé pour lui adresser une mise en demeure avec menace des prud'hommes. Et bien je suis tombée sur de vrais malhonnêtes ! Ça n'a pas déclenché de paiement et ils ne se sont pas présentés aux deux convocations du tribunal des prud'hommes. Le jugement doit être rendu courant septembre. Parfois tout faire dans les règles ne suffit pas malheureusement !


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

Oh mince Catie, j'en suis désolée pour toi.
C'est aussi pour ça que je dis très clairement qu'il ne faut pas accepter de laisser s'agrandir la dette car la vérité du système est qu’absolument rien ne pourra dans les faits obliger un employeur malhonnête de rentrer dans le rang. Un tribunal donne un verdict mais ça ne change pas toujours quelque chose à la fin.
Donc oui garder porte close pour au moins arrêter d'être prise pour une courge puis entamer la procédure sans dire qu'on n'ouvre plus la porte. Si je dois aller au tribunal, si un PE me pousse jusque là je ne lui ferais encore moins le plaisir de démissionner, quitte à me faire ch... avec une procédure je réclamerais le max tout en sachant que même gagnante sur le papier rien ne me dit que je recupèrerais un jour la somme en question.
Il faut savoir que ce problème là peut arriver à n'importe quel salarié, y compris de grosse entreprise qui se contente de ne rien faire du tout et même si alors il y a une liquidation judiciaire qui se mets en place les salariés de l'entreprise ne sont pas les premiers à pouvoir bénéficier de la vente aux enchers du materiel, ce sera d'abord le fisc.
Le mieux qu'il puisse espérer c'est d'avoir un document du tribunal qui atteste que le salarié n'est pas responsable d'avoir perdu son emploi et donc d'être indemnisé par le POLEmploi en attendant qu'il retrouve du travail. Vu le temps que ça prends autant dire qu'il vaut mieux en parrallèle se dépêcher d'allouer cette place à quelqu'un d'autre car "la procédure" ne remplira pas notre friggo.

Mon Père a été victime avec tous ses collègues d'un grand groupe qui a racheté puis organisé la faillite, voilà plusieurs années que l'entreprise va de recours en recours et malgré que les salariés gagent à chaque fois encore aucune indemnités n'a été versée à aucun d'entre eux. Ils jouent la montre et depuis certains sont décédés, c'est autant de moins qu'ils n'auront pas à indemniser, si un jour ils arrivent au bout des recours et sont mis devant l'obligation de payer... reste à savoir s'ils le feront...

J'ai déjà raconté ici une collègue qui, en colère, s'est simplement pointée chez son PE, mettant volontairement sa voiture devant son portail en lui disant qu'elle ne bougerait pas de là tant qu'elle n'avait pas la somme et la signature sur les documents de fin de contrat. Méthode farwest? C'est sur mais quand la PE a réaliser qu'elle ne pourrait pas sortir sa voiture pour aller chercher les grands à l'école et qu'elle a alors menacé d'apeller la Police, la collègue a répondu très calmement "Bonne idée, vous leur expliquerez pourquoi vous jugez normal de ne pas me payer mon salaire, je suis certaine qu'ils seront très intéressés par cette conversation!". Furieuse la PE est ressortie en lui jetant des billets au sol... elle a payé! C'est moche mais ça a marché. Evidemment aucun juriste ne conseillera ça... pourtant...


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Heureusement pour moi, je n'ai qu'un mois d'impayé + cp + indemnités de rupture (CDD de remplacement d'une collègue). Quand je pense que ce couple est salarié. Et les deux en CDI. 
Dans mon malheur je ne suis pas à plaindre autant que bien des salariés ! L'exemple de l'entreprise dans laquelle travaillait ton papa est édifiant ! Et non, je ne donne pas dans le style kamikaze. Ce n'est pas mon style de me faire justice moi même. Question de caractère je pense. Mais je ne dit pas que j'ai raison. J'attends le jugement pour faire enclencher une saisie sur salaire. Affaire à suivre.


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

En effet si les PE sont en CDI on peut esperer qu'ils seront solvables et une il y a donc une chance d'en voir le bout. Quoi qu'il arrive il est tout à fait detestable d'être traité ainsi et donc tu as bien raison de t'accrocher. j'espère que bientôt tu nous annonceras avoir recuperé tes sous. Pas tant pour la somme car depuis j'imagine que tu as d'autre contrat mais pour la forme, pour la justice.


----------



## Stina76 (30 Août 2022)

Merci à toutes ma lettre est prête à partir j'attends vendredi car nous serons le 2 et dans le contrat nous avions stipulé le versement au 1er donc je pourrais directement lui réclamer juillet et août. J'ai fait un courriel à pajemploi j'espère avoir vite un retour sinon je leur téléphone jeudi matin. Jeudi soir j'ai rdv au ram pour m'expliquer les différentes étapes de la procédure, elle m'a déjà parlé d'une saisine au tribunal qui pourrait être rapide mais j'aimerais demander très rapidement un licenciement car pour moi hors de question de démissionner. D'autre part j'aimerais savoir si je peux lui faire un autre courrier avec mes exigences comme le respect du délai de prévenance, le respect du nombre d'heures et aussi une régularité du planning comme cela à été 1 semaine matin 1 semaine après-midi mais la semaine après-midi fin de journée maximum 18h30 car des fois elle me met 20h30 alors que je commence ma journée à 6h30 avec d'autres


----------



## Chouchou301 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour @Stina76 , avez-vous eu des nouvelles ?


----------



## violine64 (12 Septembre 2022)

Re coucou, j'ai eu un versement partiel de mon salaire du mois de juillet, et nous avons signé un engagement écrit de dette de mon salaire de paiement sur plusieurs mois. J'ai fait faire un courrier de licenciement dans la foulée, je suis donc libre de prendre un autre enfant; Le parent a décidé de prendre un congés parental et avait oublié de me le dire. Bonne journée à vous toutes.


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Avait oublié de te le dire???
Et la marmotte emballe le chocolat!

Je pense qu'ils ont tenté de se barrer sans payer mais voyant que tu réclamais, à juste titre, ton du, ils t'ont fournis une pseudo explication.
En vrai, ça n'a pas d'importance.
Ce qui compte c'est:
- être payée, et oui même en plusieurs fois c'est mieux que pas du tout car même si la loi les y oblige, le tribunal ordonnerait bien le versement, s'ils ne le font encore pas, c'est avec huissier et frais que ça se réglerait). Tu as donc TRÈS bien fait d'accepter un etallement de la dette, de faire signer un papier en ce sens car s'ils ne le font pas ça aidera ton dossier au tribunal
- être licenciée pour être libre de prendre un autre contrat sans perdre tes ARE
- avoir tous les documents pour percevoir tes ARE

Donc bravo.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Oui le principal étant qu'ils vous paient bien votre dû et qu'ils foutent le camp très vite !!! pour les prochains contrats avec planning soyez beaucoup plus ferme et tout en rigueur avec les horaires on ne note pas 18h30 si on demande 20h30 au plus et perso je fais payer l'amplitude horaire que j'ai l'enfant ou pas ...


----------



## Chouchou301 (12 Septembre 2022)

Ouf ! Ravie de lire que ça s'arrange (même si paiement en plusieurs fois)
"Oublié" de vous prévenir qu'il prenait un congé parental... mouais, louche...
Je vous souhaite de trouver rapidement un enfant à accueillir (avec des PE respectueux)


----------



## saracroche (12 Septembre 2022)

Coucou à toutes, notre profession est de plus en plus précaire à cause de certains PE malhonnêtes 
Cela m'est arrivé il y a quelques années avec un couple, la maman rechignant à verser le salaire du mois, je patiente quelques jours puis elle arrive le matin du (soi-disant) paiement et me pond une histoire à dormir debout que son compagnon s'est enfui avec une copine, que son employeur ne l'avait pas encore payé, et blablabla résultat pas de salaire ce jour là, ni le lendemain.
La patience ne faisant pas partie de mes qualités ni une ni deux je suis allée chez ses parents (notés sur le contrat pr personnes à prévenir en cas d'urgence) et la ça en était une énorme d'urgence. Ils ont été très surpris lorsque je leur ai exposé le souci ainsi que le baratin de leur chère fille.
J'ai pris mon chèque+ un café+ excuses des parents de ma PE.
Des gens adorables.
Résultat des le lendemain ils sont venus avec leur fille et des excuses.
Lettre de licenciement prête ainsi que mes docs fin de contrat + indemnités etc
Parfois on n'a pas vraiment le choix faut y aller au culot et forcing.
Une collègue attend depuis 3 ans ses salaires (4 mois avec des jumeaux) non versés par des PE.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Alors je n’ai pas tout lu les réponses MAIS 

📌 IMPÉRATIF 👉🏿 RÉFÉRÉ etc 

SI prochaine fois 

le 1 du mois 👉🏿 PAS DE CHÈQUE 👉🏿 PAS DE GOSSE

D’abord MON FRIC et après l’accueil 

Et le mieux VIREMENT INSTANTANÉ pour éviter le CHÈQUE SANS PROVISION 😡

Dès le départ, BIEN INSISTER sur le PAIEMENT et que c’est le dernier jour du mois SUR LE COMPTE 

📌 au pire le 1er 

Vous n’êtes PAS banquière mais SALARIÉE, et encore moins une association à but non lucratif.

JE TRAVAILLE = MON FRIC 💰


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Donc BRAVO d’avoir « résolu » partiellement votre problème

Il y a urgence concernant ces impayés pour que Pajemploi et la CAF fassent quelques chose.

« Tu ne paies pas ta nounou, on te suspend tes alloc OK ? Alors tu paies ta nounou et illico «


----------

